# Strange experience with classical music



## deeppurpled (Oct 13, 2010)

Im a student of Hindustani music(Indian classical music). The process of exploring new ragas(scale system) introduced me to a raaga called Malkauns. I had read about it that it is a mid-night Raaga and it attracts evil spirits. I did not believe these this until I experienced it myself. It may sound a bit strange and crazy just like I did not believe this the first time until I experienced it again. Well It was not a scary experience but a thrilling one. I still have that recording clip with me. Something very mysterious is associated with this pentatonic Raaga and It can be only experienced in person. I can leave you with this beautiful piece in malkauns by Ravi Shankar.
Enjoy!
Mohit Kumar
http://www.deeppurpled.blogspot.com/


----------



## deeppurpled (Oct 13, 2010)

More information at:-
http://deeppurpled.blogspot.com/2010/10/is-it-dark-side-of-music.html


----------

